# Nurse during Day....Boxer at Night!



## SassyMary (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey Ya'll!
Let me first by saying thank you to airbornejonny18b, who is a sponsored athlete by uncleZ, for introducing me to this site! LOVE training with this guy! He definitely knows his shit from proper lifting technique and proper nutrition.... and not too shabby on the eyes to watch lifting ;-) Boy are there some good looking muscles around here! A little bit about me: I was born and raised in the great state of MinneSODA.....LOL...yes I kind of have an accent...loved every minute of it. Grew up on a farm with an older brother, so was a tomboy but also knew how to throw on a hot pair of heels and do my makeup just right  I have been in FL now for 3 years....and let me tell you it has been ROUGH! But I am thankful for all that has happened and what I have experienced because it has made me the woman I am today and I wouldn't trade it for the world. I only started boxing over a year ago after I found my boyfriend's phone that had shown me the hard proof that he was cheating on me the whole year we were together. Let's just say I told him to fly a kite! Hitting that heavy bag was such great therapy....and let me tell you...his face was all over that bag and I was cussing like a trucker! My parents always joked throughout my childhood that they were going to get me a punching bag...but never did. I wished they had because I would probably be a professional MMA fighter rather than a Nurse! hahaha but I do love being a Nurse  Everyday I feel like I am growing stronger inside and out...but feel like I hit a plateau. I currently do interval training, sprints, sparring, heavy bag work outs, a little bit of jujitsu ( stopped to heal a torn peck from shrimping LOL ) worst pain ever!; and then usually lifting to end my workout for the night. So...if ya'll have any advice that can aide in breaking my plateau but yet making me a better boxer I'd appreciate! #UFCGYMCLEARWATER #TRAINDIFFERENT

Happy Training!
SassyMary


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 18, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Welcome to IMF!




yep, shes a bad ass. knows the bladder shot to. worse than a shot to the balls.


----------



## SassyMary (Aug 18, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Welcome to IMF!



Why thank you Sir!


----------



## SassyMary (Aug 18, 2014)

Airbornejonny18b said:


> yep, shes a bad ass. knows the bladder shot to. worse than a shot to the balls.



bahahahaha true!


----------



## Repo (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey welcome to the forum Sassy Mary!

If you're in Florida close to Jonny you're not for from me either...

But I'm sure Jonny can get you past that plateau ... "if not just give'm one of those bladder shots!" 

Repo ... _*"You're in good company." *_


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Mary - If you're from MinneSODA, you know it's actually called "Pop"   I'm from way the hell north Minnesota. But not so far north that I talk aboot it.  I also lived in FL, though on the SE coast instead of the gulf. Sorry about the bf, but hey, it sounds like he sent you in a direction you wanted to explore anyway 

So my question is - what does your diet look like, and what are your stats? When I ask about your diet, can you please post a typical day's meal plan, and even better if you can put it into a food counts program like www.fitday.com. Please post like:

Meal 1: 8 am
1/2 c oats
1 whole egg + 2 egg whites

Meal 2: 11 am
2 scoops protein mix

Meal 3: 2 pm
4 oz chicken
2 c broccoli
1/2 c yam

etc.

The basic point is that you're putting a lot of demand on your body so if you don't fuel yourself to support that demand, you're going to start stalling and potentially just overtraining.

And specifically what is your goal?


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 19, 2014)

Welcome to imf enjoy your stay


----------



## h-as.pharma (Aug 19, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 19, 2014)

Repo said:


> Hey welcome to the forum Sassy Mary!
> 
> If you're in Florida close to Jonny you're not for from me either...
> 
> ...



oh arent you full of jokes todAY. LMAO


----------



## blergs. (Aug 19, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 19, 2014)

sassy69 said:


> Hi Mary - If you're from MinneSODA, you know it's actually called "Pop"   I'm from way the hell north Minnesota. But not so far north that I talk aboot it.  I also lived in FL, though on the SE coast instead of the gulf. Sorry about the bf, but hey, it sounds like he sent you in a direction you wanted to explore anyway
> 
> So my question is - what does your diet look like, and what are your stats? When I ask about your diet, can you please post a typical day's meal plan, and even better if you can put it into a food counts program like www.fitday.com. Please post like:
> 
> ...



Hey!!! What's up??!!
i have her on an every 3hr meal plan. She's a nurse and wanted me to tell you once she gets off work she will be on the forum and picking brain. Hope allls well 
jon


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 19, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum.  There are plenty of knowledgeable people here that really like helping people.....(none of them are in the AG.  Those people are messed up.)


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 19, 2014)

Obviously your ex was a dick. Welcome to where all the fine....uhm....gentlemen hang out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riles (Aug 19, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 19, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Obviously your ex was a dick. Welcome to where all the fine....uhm....gentlemen hang out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



naw, her ex was a call of duty playing oxygen thief. ive played it before, but in real life lol


----------



## SassyMary (Aug 19, 2014)

Little BamBam said:


> Welcome to imf enjoy your stay



Thank you!


----------



## SassyMary (Aug 19, 2014)

Airbornejonny18b said:


> oh arent you full of jokes todAY. LMAO



lol YUP GOT THAT IN MY BACK POCKET!! HAHAHA


----------



## SassyMary (Aug 19, 2014)

Airbornejonny18b said:


> naw, her ex was a call of duty playing oxygen thief. ive played it before, but in real life lol



This was a different Ex babe.......this guy was from here...lived 45 mins away so it was easy for him to lie and cheat on me with redneck twat's.....then had THE NERVE to contact me shortly after I told him to f-off and ask to grab drinks! I just laughed in his face and hung up!!! The call of duty guy was 3 years ago....that was a joke to be put second to a damn video game! I swore off dating guys who play video games LOL


----------



## SassyMary (Aug 19, 2014)

sassy69 said:


> Hi Mary - If you're from MinneSODA, you know it's actually called "Pop"   I'm from way the hell north Minnesota. But not so far north that I talk aboot it.  I also lived in FL, though on the SE coast instead of the gulf. Sorry about the bf, but hey, it sounds like he sent you in a direction you wanted to explore anyway
> 
> So my question is - what does your diet look like, and what are your stats? When I ask about your diet, can you please post a typical day's meal plan, and even better if you can put it into a food counts program like www.fitday.com. Please post like:
> 
> ...



Hey there!
thanks for getting back to me so quickly! I will post later tonight after work...need to scoot to my patient's here! Talk soon


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 19, 2014)

SassyMary said:


> I swore off dating guys who play video games LOL



and this is why i dont play video games. call of duty, i did in real life,same with battlefield 4 or whatever the fukc  its called lol.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 19, 2014)

Airbornejonny18b said:


> and this is why i dont play video games. call of duty, i did in real life,same with battlefield 4 or whatever the fukc  its called lol.




What about ratchet and clank? mario cart? smash bros?  God of war?  their are plenty of games that don't evolve realistic first person shooters.... not liking video games is like not liking sports books or tv... you probably just haven't found one you like yet.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 19, 2014)

I love mario cart..


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 19, 2014)

I am a fan of Just Dance.  Gay?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 19, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> I am a fan of Just Dance.  Gay?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Only if your doing it in tandem with another man and nude... But hey who am I to judge.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 19, 2014)

I did God of War in real life....


----------



## SassyMary (Aug 19, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Obviously your ex was a dick. Welcome to where all the fine....uhm....gentlemen hang out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



lol all my ex's are dicks.....lol that's why they are ex's!


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 19, 2014)

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Aug 19, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 20, 2014)

This girl is fitnsexy


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 20, 2014)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...e-who-wants-ronnies-babies?highlight=fitnsexy


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bet she can't hold a pic to her face with the date and user name this is fatNsexy


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## twisted (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 20, 2014)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/184037-Fitnsexy?highlight=fitnsexy


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 20, 2014)

so are you saying that airbornejonny is a gimmick also?, he's saying he knows her IRL..........


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 20, 2014)

welcome to imf


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 20, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> This girl is fitnsexy





OTG85 said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...e-who-wants-ronnies-babies?highlight=fitnsexy





OTG85 said:


> Bet she can't hold a pic to her face with the date and user name this is fatNsexy



I'm incline to believe otg... 
 he told me the first time and i didn't believe him when he knew immediately.  
I'm going to do a little research


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 20, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> so are you saying that airbornejonny is a gimmick also?, he's saying he knows her IRL..........


He dont know her and is new here lets see a pic of them together and a pic of her holding the date and screen name.I bet she contacted him and started working on him.Like I said he new and dont know.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 20, 2014)

He posted she took pics of him working out!? They had an exchange in this thread and his log.

Surprise!!! The Z crew is a bunch of phony gimmicks after all!!!

Otg85 was the only real person lol


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 20, 2014)

Lol. Dont talk bad about him, he plays call of duty in real life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 20, 2014)

...hello...   post in AG [anything goes] we need some women over there....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 20, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> He posted she took pics of him working out!? They had an exchange in this thread and his log.
> 
> Surprise!!! The Z crew is a bunch of phony gimmicks after all!!!
> 
> Otg85 was the only real person lol



would you point me to that post if you remember thx


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 20, 2014)

Starts here an continues...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=201548


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 20, 2014)

Dudes been pming me, even pmd his number. Idk if hes a gimmick, maybe hes DEA....


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 20, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> This girl is fitnsexy


Buddy, we've PMd. If u really wanna get down to it, it's slander and libel. Want pics of her and I to ease your mind?


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 20, 2014)

The pics of her are fake bro go back and read first fitnsexy thread she used another girls pics that I actually knew.Dont get catfish.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 20, 2014)

She L.E. once again


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 20, 2014)

slander and libel?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## MI1972 (Aug 20, 2014)

Subbed..


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 20, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> slander and libel?



yeh he deleted my post because hes deleting the girl i know sassymary because he thinks its his ex who is psychotic


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 20, 2014)

slander - the action or crime of making a false *spoken* statement damaging to a person's reputation.

libel - a *published* false statement that is damaging to a person's reputation; a *written* defamation.


Not slander, definitely...   which statement was damaging to you?  I think it is more directed at the psycho girl...     either way, it makes for interesting reading.


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 20, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> slander - the action or crime of making a false *spoken* statement damaging to a person's reputation.
> 
> libel - a *published* false statement that is damaging to a person's reputation; a *written* defamation.
> 
> ...



his comment damaging to the girl i brought on here. know her very well IN PERSON. he thinks shes someone else (his ex) and wants to ban her on that sole fact. how is that just. thats injustice if i believe.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 20, 2014)

ah, libel against her...   still not damaging, but I get your point...    I am not an attorney, but I play one on TV


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## OTG85 (Aug 20, 2014)

I dont believe you know this whore anywhere besides these boards.You are a noob here.I believe she manipulated you.Read the treads she manipulated many even went as far as ordering hcg to put on a prego test and scream she was prego.She is unstable.


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 20, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Dudes been pming me, even pmd his number. Idk if hes a gimmick, maybe hes DEA....


really?



OTG85 said:


> I dont believe you know this whore anywhere besides these boards.You are a noob here.I believe she manipulated you.Read the treads she manipulated many even went as far as ordering hcg to put on a prego test and scream she was prego.She is unstable.


Dude, ur crazy. Straight up. Enoufh of your bullshit. Mary and I r not Bonny and fucking close trying to ruin ur parade. I sent the mod pictures of her and I. Ask him before you dig a whole


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 20, 2014)

Delete the thread. Wasn't hear idea anyway. Just let her talk to sassy69 for her diet advice. God this is face book


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 20, 2014)

Im not attacking you abj if you can give me 100% proof I will apologize but I see nothing


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 20, 2014)

Airbornejonny18b said:


> Delete the thread. Wasn't hear idea anyway. Just let her talk to sassy69 for her diet advice. God this is face book


Lol is this what happens on face book?? I have never had an account but it's sounds like a gas


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 20, 2014)

The thing is it happened here to me several times not like I'm just paranoid.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 21, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Im not attacking you abj if you can give me 100% proof I will apologize but I see nothing



I could be wrong but I think you are way off base here and do owe both ABJ and Mary an apoligy. Because your life is a soap opera does not give you the right to attack other members without any proof of who they are or are not. She don't have to prove who she is, but I suggest you stop telling your bitches that you come here if you don't want them to follow you here. She may or may not be a pyscho, but it's an open forum. I read her posts and she never mentioned you. Either come up with proof or leave her alone, Gee, why are there hardly any women around, maybe because they get gutted like road kill the first week they are around. You want proof that she ain't who you say she is and I think it's on you to prove that she is, IMO......


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 21, 2014)

Neither did fitnsexy played out the same way tho and I called it.If you guys want some fake chick around for your amusement be my guest.When I end up Locked in her basement and she wears my skin around the house I blame you.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 21, 2014)

It puts on the lotion...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 21, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Im not attacking you abj if you can give me 100% proof I will apologize but I see nothing



ask your mod friend. i sent him 6 or 7 pics. slim jim or whatever it is lol


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 21, 2014)

diesel jimmy lol. knew there was a jimmy somewhere in it haha


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 21, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> I could be wrong but I think you are way off base here and do owe both ABJ and Mary an apoligy. Because your life is a soap opera does not give you the right to attack other members without any proof of who they are or are not. She don't have to prove who she is, but I suggest you stop telling your bitches that you come here if you don't want them to follow you here. She may or may not be a pyscho, but it's an open forum. I read her posts and she never mentioned you. Either come up with proof or leave her alone, Gee, why are there hardly any women around, maybe because they get gutted like road kill the first week they are around. You want proof that she ain't who you say she is and I think it's on you to prove that she is, IMO......




I actually agree with this.  I mean I know he is saying its her but what is he basing that on?  I haven't seen a pic of her.  Has anyone?  Does OTG just know how she types ?? and IM members to have a tendency run Newbs off the forum.  I mean look what happened to Livingtolearn.  This place is dead these days for a reason.  I mean now we are throwing ABJ under the bus to and calling him a gimmick also.  And what about that chick that started a log in AG that lasted 2 days hahah.  

Food for thought.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 21, 2014)

Very true.  This place is a sausage factory...   Now, i still think L2L was a plant, but thats ok. He was funny and I enjoyed his posts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 21, 2014)

This place always ate noobs up I'm waiting to hear from dj


----------



## SheriV (Aug 21, 2014)

I talked to dj a while ago today...

i may have fucked him all up with my noodz instead



reddog is right tho..chicks are instantly treated suspiciously 

I think I need an imf chicks forum like that other site..whats its name..damn
its all in hot pink and stuff and has some boss fucking girly juicers on it

too bad its such a catty cuntfest


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 21, 2014)

Well she should provide proof or I will tranny up every thread she ever post.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 21, 2014)

maybe wait for DJ to get done with his workday so he can weigh in?


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 21, 2014)

So this is her why can't show hold a sign up telling Otg85 to fuck off since we know what u look like


----------



## SheriV (Aug 21, 2014)

this just made me think...

man my hamstrings are fuckin awesome


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 21, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> I could be wrong but I think you are way off base here and do owe both ABJ and Mary an apoligy. Because your life is a soap opera does not give you the right to attack other members without any proof of who they are or are not. She don't have to prove who she is, but I suggest you stop telling your bitches that you come here if you don't want them to follow you here. She may or may not be a pyscho, but it's an open forum. I read her posts and she never mentioned you. Either come up with proof or leave her alone, Gee, why are there hardly any women around, maybe because they get gutted like road kill the first week they are around. You want proof that she ain't who you say she is and I think it's on you to prove that she is, IMO......


thank you



skinnyguy180 said:


> I actually agree with this.  I mean I know he is saying its her but what is he basing that on?  I haven't seen a pic of her.  Has anyone?  Does OTG just know how she types ?? and IM members to have a tendency run Newbs off the forum.  I mean look what happened to Livingtolearn.  This place is dead these days for a reason.  I mean now we are throwing ABJ under the bus to and calling him a gimmick also.  And what about that chick that started a log in AG that lasted 2 days hahah.
> 
> Food for thought.


agree



OTG85 said:


> So this is her why can't show hold a sign up telling Otg85 to fuck off since we know what u look like


that was her SMALL profile pic not meant for YOU to blow it up but thanks. want me to send you nudes.. i believe i persoanly asked you NOT to post a piic. gee thanks man. now im gonna be in hot shit. thanks a freakin LOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 21, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I talked to dj a while ago today...
> 
> i may have fucked him all up with my noodz instead
> 
> ...



What forum is that?   I need to sign up with my alter ego...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 21, 2014)

Alright I have seen pic with abj and woman in question together which firms her identity to me. 8 have seen otg pics provided not with him  but he's making the claim so that's probably not really required.
I see a definite likeness in several major areas. Let's say they both look like they could be on the jersey shore which is to say they both look like high maintenance italians ( I'm not judging... i married one, lolz)
but they have different chins and foreheads.  I realise some weight fluctuations, posses and lighting can affect a person's picture appearance. But I believe they are different females.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 21, 2014)

Dj..aren't my hamstrings awesome?


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 21, 2014)

DJ = Judge Judy...  wtf?


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 21, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Alright I have seen pic with abj and woman in question together which firms her identity to me. 8 have seen otg pics provided not with him  but he's making the claim so that's probably not really required.
> I see a definite likeness in several major areas. Let's say they both look like they could be on the jersey shore which is to say they both look like high maintenance italians ( I'm not judging... i married one, lolz)
> but they have different chins and foreheads.  I realise some weight fluctuations, posses and lighting can affect a person's picture appearance. But I believe they are different females.


thank you sir.. ccould u delete the attached blown up pic he posted of her. last thing i need is her to see that blown up online, and u should know fiesty fucking italians


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 21, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> DJ = Judge Judy...  wtf?



Yep. Jimmy has the hammer.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 21, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Dj..aren't my hamstrings awesome?



They are


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 21, 2014)

OTG put down the bath salts....


For the record,  I was joking when I said jonny was dea and a gimmick. I talk to him to know he's not and know him from professional muscle before he got here. Idk why anyone takes me seriously anyway, I'm actually an sfw gimmick don't you see the similarities in the delts?


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 21, 2014)

I knew it. I mean, who would pick a name like Rambo and be for real?


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 21, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> OTG put down the bath salts....
> 
> 
> For the record,  I was joking when I said jonny was dea and a gimmick. I talk to him to know he's not and know him from professional muscle before he got here. Idk why anyone takes me seriously anyway, I'm actually an sfw gimmick don't you see the similarities in the delts?



thanks brother.


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 21, 2014)

now reply to my PM rambo!!!! we haz srs biz to talkabout with this pre workout scheme lmfao
n


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 21, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> I knew it. I mean, who would pick a name like Rambo and be for real?


Only a douchebag would call himself Rambo....


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 21, 2014)

Airbornejonny18b said:


> now reply to my PM rambo!!!! we haz srs biz to talkabout with this pre workout scheme lmfao
> n


I thought I did lol lay off the clen....


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 21, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> I thought I did lol lay off the clen....



meth what!? lol


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 21, 2014)

Airbornejonny18b said:


> meth what!? lol


Yea bro cocaine preworkout with some lsd and you'll be wtf wait a minute is this a pm or.....


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 21, 2014)

I apologize if Jimmy says its not her then it's not


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 21, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> I apologize if Jimmy says its not her then it's not




takes a big man to apologize. and i am sorry as well for getting heated like i did. you and i are on the same team for god sakes! lol. i also sent ya a pm brother. 
as jimmy says, both have that italian jersey shore look but he can tell by a certain body part its not her. so rest easy my friend and FUCK YOUR EX. im sorry that shit happened to ya man.

jonny


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 21, 2014)

Airbornejonny18b said:


> takes a big man to apologize. and i am sorry as well for getting heated like i did. you and i are on the same team for god sakes! lol. i also sent ya a pm brother.
> as jimmy says, both have that italian jersey shore look but he can tell by a certain body part its not her. so rest easy my friend and FUCK YOUR EX. im sorry that shit happened to ya man.
> 
> jonny



Did u read the thread fitnsexy? Sick shit


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 21, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Did u read the thread fitnsexy? Sick shit



i think mary would want to throw a hook right to her temple and then a bladder shot. lol. mary is a cool ass chick bro. you should explain to her what it was all about...she called me all freaked out saying people hated her. :/


----------



## SassyMary (Aug 29, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Lol. Dont talk bad about him, he plays call of duty in real life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That was a dick thing to say!!! Nobody should ever talk shit about military men or women! Shame on you


----------



## SassyMary (Aug 29, 2014)

Airbornejonny18b said:


> thank you
> 
> 
> agree
> ...



So I have a pic that I sent you Jon floating around on this fucking forum????


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Aug 29, 2014)

SassyMary said:


> That was a dick thing to say!!! Nobody should ever talk shit about military men or women! Shame on you


Hey Sassy,  how are you? Sorry a belated welcome,  but that is a great combo bet you can throw a pretty good combo too. My kind of woman,  ill let you slap me around any time.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 29, 2014)

SassyMary said:


> That was a dick thing to say!!! Nobody should ever talk shit about military men or women! Shame on you



Hold up there.  I have nothing but respect for military personnel. I repeated exactly what he said in another thread. No shame here toots



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 29, 2014)

SassyMary said:


> So I have a pic that I sent you Jon floating around on this fucking forum????




Unless mister ABJ set up your IMF account he had nothing to do with that.... I believe it was blown up from your avatar.  I wouldn't worry about it though this site is full of gays and trannys so your g2g


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

